# angelfish question



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

ok so after looking at my one angelfish i realized its a female she is full of eggs now i do not now if my other is a male but do i need to do anything special for her to lay her eggs or just let her go


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

She'll need a male she likes, something to lay on (you can add a piece of slate or some wide-leaved plants, and to be 'in the mood'. Feed well with high-protein food, watch for the breeding tubes and change water the day of the next thunderstorm.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

well i dont have any slater here or large leafed plants but from what i can see it looks like they both have breeding tubes out


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A piece of glass, plastic, ceramic, something tall, near the top of the tank and under a water-flow. If you don't give her something nice, she will lay on the power filter intake and you will not have the option of removing the eggs.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

ok i think i can get a piece of glass to work


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

ok so the female is laying the eggs as we speak and she didnt lay them on the peice i put them into the tank for her well i have to say i think i got lucky because i only have 2 angels in the tank but my question is because i cant move them i have to wait til they hatch but what do i feed them when they start to hatch and how long til they hatch


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's about 24-48 hours for them to hatch. Don't be surprised if they get eaten though. Many parents eat their eggs the first couple times.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

ok but the ones that would survive how much and what would i feed them


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i'd feed them 4 or 5 times a day crushed up flakes.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

alright thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Microworms or baby brine shrimp are a better first food. Don't feed until they are swimming around in a 'cloud'. Feeding while they are still rocking on yolk sacs just fouls the water. If the parents will raise the babies for you, its the best thing. Really cool to watch and the parents will lead the fry around to food and away from siphons and other hazards.

If they are in the tank in your sig, I wouldn't have too much hope. Plecos prey on eggs and all the fast zippy fish will take fry if they get a chance. 

Watch the fish. If the angels start 'dive bombing' a fish, get it out of the tank before they kill it. Likely the other fish will just give the angels half the tank. But I once watched a pair of angels kill a pleco by taking turns ramming it. Now all my plecos get caves of their own.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

alright well what had me a little confused was i put a piece of plexiglass in the tank for her to lay them on which was by the filter but instead she layed them on the whole opposite side of the tank on the wall itself

and when i get the chance i will probably move them over to the 20g ive had setup for just this case it already is cycled because i had it as a hospital which i still havent needed yet


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

"Green water" , egg yolk emulsion, or petstore Liquid fry food would all work nicely for the babies as a first food.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Plecos prey on eggs eh? Hmm... Could explain why my discus eggs don't last...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, I was told 'plecos are vegetarian, no problem'. lol. Everything has a taste for eggs, they are too nutritious to ignore. My angels ignored the pleco until they spawned, then they pegged him as a threat and took him out.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

well the pleco wasnt the one that ate the eggs anyway the female did but it looks like she's still holding though so ill have to keep an eye out


----------

